
Scientists Think the Speed of Light Has Slowed, and They're Trying to Prove It - kposehn
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/light-speed-slowed?utm_source=nextdraft
======
olegkikin
Wouldn't we notice by now? GPS would be affected if the speed of light
changed. All kinds of speed-critical connections would be affected. Heck, even
CPU speeds would change.

~~~
Arnt
Read the thing. Speed slowed until it reached a lower bound, and has been
stable since then. That's the theory described.

The TL;DR is "the cosmic background noise is too uniform; if light moved FAST
in the early universe that could explain the uniformity; there have been
theories; here is one."

